# Acquisitions



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2005)

Recently, I have acquired a couple of items of interest for my library. 

1) 1951 Webster's Unabridged New International Dictionary. It is 12"x10"x6" and 18 lbs., making it the biggest book I have ever owned! I got it for free too. 

2) A complete set of Covenanter / Reformed Presbyterian Witness magazines from 1991 to the present. Cost of postage.

What acquisitions of interest have others obtained recently?


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 2, 2005)

The reading and preaching of the scripturein the worship of the Christian Church - Hughes Oliphant Old. 5 volumes, Eermans Publ. I just finished the first volume and it's really great  . There will be totally 7 volumes.

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...24444&netp_id=344277&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

I also orderd The Gospel of John, 2 Volumes & Matthew - Craig S. Keener. Did anyone of you read the commentaries 
Craig S. Keener ?

http://store.yahoo.com/discerning/goofjocrke.html

http://store.yahoo.com/discerning/macrske.html


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 2, 2005)

Recently ordered ...

- Matthew Poole's Commentary on the Whole Bible (3 vols)
- The Complete Sermons of Martin Luther (7 vols)
- Bondage of the Will, Luther
- The Larger Catechism, Luther
- On Christian Liberty, Luther
- Table Talk, Luther
- A Simple Way to Pray, Luther
- City of God, Augustine
- Systematic Theolody, R.L. Dabney



[Edited on 6-2-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jun 2, 2005)

John Winthrop: America's Forgotten Founding Father, by Francis J. Bremer.

Heaven Taken by Storm, by Thomas Watson.

The Old Religion in a New World: The History of North American Christianity, by Mark A. Noll.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 2, 2005)

Heaven taken by storm is outstanding

i'm on the atonement right now...recently got r.l. dabney's book on penal substitution and finally got john murray's redemption accomplished and applied which is swell........i have just purchased my esv concordance as well....


----------



## crhoades (Jun 2, 2005)

Calvinism and the Philosophy or Nature: The Stone Lectures Delivered at Princeton in 1930- by Valentine Hepp

Just got it today (Along with a whole bunch of other used goodies!)


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> The reading and preaching of the scripturein the worship of the Christian Church - Hughes Oliphant Old. 5 volumes, Eermans Publ. I just finished the first volume and it's really great  . There will be totally 7 volumes.



I need to get this. Old is *excellent *on worship.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2005)

I picked up a couple of other interesting books at the book table at the Presbyterian Reformed Church annual presbytery meeting today. 

_The Practical Philosophy_ by R.L. Dabney

_A Reader's Guide to Reformed Literature_ by Joel Beeke


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 2, 2005)

_"Trees of North America"_ by Golden Books. A field guide published in 1968 which I obtained a couple of days ago for $3. We go hiking alot and I'm trying to teach my kids to know their trees.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 2, 2005)

This won´t excite anyone else, but I recently won on Ebay (but not yet received from UK) _The Confession of Faith; the Larger and Shorter Catechism_ (Sir D. Hunter Blair and M. T. Bruce. 1831). Cost somewhere under $40. This completes my set of Blair and Bruce editions of the traditional collection of the Westminster Standards, which makes me happy. I needed the 1831 as it is one of two S. W. Carruthers references in his critical text work on the Confession of Faith. I have been collecting editions for a couple of years while I work on a new critical text of the Confession of Faith and Catechisms (for some of my findings and corrections to the Carruthers work see _The Confessional Presbyterian_ vol 1 now shipping). The B&B were the best editions in the first half of the 19th century. There are printings dated 1803, 1810, 1815, 1827, 1831, 1836 and 1841. These were so carefully handset that each edition looks like they are from a single set of plates, but are not. After this, the stereotyped editions of Johnstone & Hunter came along in the 1850s and these were prevalent through the end of the century. The Free Presbyterian edition is mostly a reprint of the large 1855 library edition published by J&H. I have one of these 1855s; it is probably the nicest 19th century edition one could get and probably not at too high a price if you can find a copy (and in good shape; mine isn´t); they simply do not come on the market often. The 18th century editions I like the best of what I have are the 1736 Lumisden and Robertson, and probably the nicest 18th century edition is the large 8vo 1773 Kincaid edition. I own a copy of this once presented in 1907 by William Carruthers to Westminster College, Cambridge. According to the book plate at least.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 2, 2005)

Calvins Institutes from Ebay for $19.00.

[Edited on 6-3-2005 by Joseph Ringling]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 3, 2005)

UPS brought me more today!

- Myths, Lies, and Half-Truths; Gary Demar
- God and Government (vols 1-3); Gary Demar
- Last Days Madness; Gary Demar
- Thinking Straight in a Crooked World; Gary Demar
- Liberty at Risk; Gary Demar


----------



## sastark (Jun 3, 2005)

Recently Acquired:

- A Simple Overview of Covenant Theology by C. Matthew McMahon (just finished it, then ordered a second copy to give to a friend).

- The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man by Herman Witsius

- Introduction to the Old Testament by R. K. Harrison (got it on eBay, waiting for it to arrive)

Hope to buy and then read after the above three (not necessarily in this order):

- Systematic Theology by Berkhof

- Systematic Theology by Dabney

- Christianity and Liberalism by Machen


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 8, 2005)

Recent acquisitions:

Library of Christian classics: Advocates of Reform, Wycliffe to Erasmus
The Confessions: Augustine: Ed. Maria Boulding
Vol 4 Collected Works, John Murray
Faith of the Early Fathers Vol 1-3: Jurgen (Yes he is RCC, but its reqd reading for Ancient History) Excellent for translation and collection of early church fathers. Commentary is fun if you want to get into the head of a RCC. 
Perspectives on Pentecost - Gaffin
Spirit of Promise - Macleod 

Endless hours of reading enjoyment!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 8, 2005)

Just added "1689 A modern exposition" by Sam Waldron


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I think I will be purchasing vol. 5, _immediately,_ of the Olds' set mentioned above. I possess already (and have read, unlike the vast majority of my library  ) the first 4.

EXCELLENT, thus far. I think I recommended them somewhere on the board here in the past...


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 9, 2005)

* Keith A. Mathison - Given for you (reclaiming Calvin's doctrine of the Lords supper)

* Paul David Tripp - War of words


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 12, 2005)

Recent books:

The Decades of Henry Bullinger (4 volumes in 2) By Henry Bullinger 
The Whole Works of Thomas Boston (on CD) By Thomas Boston 
A Defense of the True and Catholic Doctrine of the Sacrament of the Body and Blood of Our Saviour By Thomas Cranmer 
The Origins of Infant Baptsm By Joachim Jeremias 
The Case for Traditional Protestantism: the Solas of the Reformation By Terry L. Johnson
The Holy Trinity: In Scripture, History, Theology, and Worship By Robert Letham 
Puritan Papers: Volume 5, 1968-1969 By J.I. Packer 
Expositions and Notes on Sundry Portions of the Holy Scriptures By William Tyndale 
Predestination and Justification: Two Theological Loci By Peter Martyr Vermigli 
The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century: Volume 2 By J. Ligon Duncan III 
Puritans and Predestination: Grace in English Protestant Thought 1515-1695 By Dewey D. Wallace 
Reformed Dogmatics, Vol. 2: God and Creation By Herman Bavinck 
The Marks of God's Children By Jean Taffin 
The Duties of Parents By Jacobus Koelman 
The Works of John Knox, 6 vols. By John Knox 

Time to read!!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 12, 2005)

WLC Commentary - Johannes G. Vos
The Two Wills of God - Matthew MacMahon
Systematic Theology - Robert Reymond
History of the Reformation in the Time of Calvin, 4 vols. - J.H. Merle D'Aubigne,
Calvin on Reforming the Church, 1st English Edition, John Calvin


----------



## AdamM (Jun 12, 2005)

Just scored a mint condition copy of Warfield's Person and Work of Christ for a whole $2.00 at the local book fair. I still feel like burgler, but man do I love book fairs.


----------



## crhoades (Jun 12, 2005)

John Bolt- A Free Church, A Holy Nation
Abraham Kuyper's American Public Theology 
Eerdmans - 502 pgs.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> John Bolt- A Free Church, A Holy Nation
> Abraham Kuyper's American Public Theology
> Eerdmans - 502 pgs.



Give a detailed impression of it when your finished. I have been eyeing that for a long time.

These aren't really acquisitions, as I have had them for a while, but am now starting to read them:

Biblical Theology  by Geerhardus Vos
City of God by Augustine (almost finished)
The Faerie Queene by Edmund Spenser
A Son to Me by Somebody who will not be mentioned


----------



## crhoades (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



For some ridiculously low prices that might convince you to pick it up:
http://dogbert.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=bolt&y=0&tn=kuyper&x=0

(saves me from having to review it! )


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Well,
You didn't do what I asked you to do, but you did convince me to buy the book. I'll let it slide this time


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 20, 2005)

Some recent acquisitions of mine (very random yet I have a purpose with him)

1) Bertrand Russell, The History of Western Philosophy
2) Tom Wright, The Resurrection of the Son of God. Please, before you warn me of his "anti-christian theology," I mention it for apologetic reasons. One, and this is Mark Dever/Ligon Duncan speaking, Wright has done for the Resurrection what Machen did for the Virgin Birth. That and Wright is just such a good writer/speaker and not everything he has said is bad (read what I just said. The words "not everything" and "merely" are some of the most important words in theology). And lastly, I figure the best way to refute (if such action is called for) a false teaching is to...well..._read it_ and refute it.

3) Livy's The Early History of Rome


----------



## crhoades (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Some recent acquisitions of mine (very random yet I have a purpose with him)
> 
> 1) Bertrand Russell, The History of Western Philosophy
> ...



 for you.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I am still waiting for my Bolt book to come in before I buy that other kuyyper book.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Some recent acquisitions of mine (very random yet I have a purpose with him)
> 
> 1) Bertrand Russell, The History of Western Philosophy
> ...





You should not have to apologize for reading those works. How else are we to speak intelligently about theology if we read only our opinions. Besides, I have read some of Wright's work and its not all heresy. To anyone who would be critical of you for this I would say, should Luther have never read Occam?? if so perhaps he would have never been liberated from Romish theology. ???


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Agreed. Erasmus, Jacques Lefevre and other humanists played an important role in the Reformation. While reading Occam was good for Luther, let us not cut ourselves on Occam's Razor. 

On the one hand, I look forward to a society that would censor literature that contradicts the known principles of Christianity (cf. 1646 WCF, XX, IV); on the other hand I believe that a proper method of understanding truth is to compare it with error (ie., shine the light of God's Word upon the error). David Dickson's _Truth's Victory Over Error_ (1684), the first commentary on the Westminster Confession, utilizes this approach well. 

I have read Bertrand Russell's _Why I Am Not A Christian_ and many other such works attempting by God's grace to use discernment for the greater goal of being able refute such stuff intelligently. John Milton's _Areopagitica_ (1644, an early plug for the First Amendment, of which I am not a fan) was written against Puritan censorship and I understand his point, but I also understand what the Puritans were aiming for by restricting the publication of literature to that which is edifying and consistent with Christianity.

[Edited on 6-21-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 21, 2005)

John Bolt, _A Free Church, A Holy Nation: Abraham Kuyper's American Public Theology_

Thanks Chris


----------



## crhoades (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> John Bolt, _A Free Church, A Holy Nation: Abraham Kuyper's American Public Theology_
> 
> Thanks Chris



Let me know when you have a review ready for me!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



That doesn't even deserve comment.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 21, 2005)

_The Resurrection of the Son of God_ by N.T. Wright is a masterpiece.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 21, 2005)

I recently read " The Democratization of American Christianity" by Nathan Hatch. Very good book, extremely enlightening I thought . Anyone else read this book? any thoughts?


----------



## crhoades (Jul 7, 2005)

Just got this in...It looks incredible. He has hundreds of pages on the ten commandments, the separation into the moral, ceremonial, and the judicial and the abiding validity vs. the abrogation thereof. Time for research!

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=2514
*The Decades of Henry Bullinger (4 volumes in 2)*

Henry Bullinger (1504-1575) was one of the most widely-esteemed leaders of the Reformed churches, and The Decades was the most famous of his 150 treatises and manuscripts. The Decades derives its name from being a series of fifty theological sermons divided into five groups of ten sermons each. Each sermon is a helpful, detailed exposition of an important doctrine. Combined, they encompass the field of theology in a form readable for the typical layman. They became more popular than Calvin´s Institutes in England, and now are reprinted for the first time since 1850. This edition has new introductions on Bullinger´s life and on The Decades by George Ella and Joel R. Beeke.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Just got this in...It looks incredible. He has hundreds of pages on the ten commandments, the separation into the moral, ceremonial, and the judicial and the abiding validity vs. the abrogation thereof. Time for research!
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=2514
> ...



Bullinger's comments on the judicial law (and many other things) are very good! Enjoy!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



From what I understand, he was one of the very few people in the past five hundred years who supported the death penalty for sabbath breaking.

CT


----------



## crhoades (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



The below is taken from *Theonomy and the Westminster Confession by Martin Foulner* (also a recent acquisition)

*Bullinger's Second Helvetic Confession:

The Duty of the Magistrate. *

The chief duty of the magistrate is to secure and preserve peace and public tranquillity. Doubtless he will never do this more successfully than when he is truly God-fearing and religious; that is to say, when, according to the example of the most holy kings and princes of the people of the Lord, he promotes the preaching of the truth and sincere faith, roots out lies and all superstition, together with all impiety and idolatry, and defends the Church of God. We certainly teach that the care of religion belongs especially to the holy magistrate.

Let him, therefore, hold the Word of God in his hands, and take care lest anything contrary to it is taught. Likewise let him govern the people entrusted to him by God with good laws made according to the Word of God, and let him keep them in discipline, duty and obedience. Let him exercise judgment by judging uprightly. Let him not respect any man's person or accept bribes. Let him protect widows, orphans and the afflicted. Let him punish and even banish criminals, impostors and barbarians. For he does not bear the sword in vain (Rom. 13:4).

Therefore, let him draw this sword of God against all malefactors, seditious persons, thieves, murderers, oppressors, blasphemers, perjured persons, and all those whom God has commanded him to punish and even to execute. Let him suppress stubborn heretics (who are truly heretics), who do not cease to blaspheme the majesty of God and to trouble, and even to destroy the Church of God.

*Heinrich Bullinger 1504 -1575 [Mosaic Judicials].*
" Whereas, besides the ceremonies, there is much written also in the law concerning civil polity, ordinance, judgment, to live peacable and well in city and land; of buying and selling, of war and peace, of inheritance and properties, of laws matrimonial, of the punishment of the wicked, of the judgment and council, of lending and borrowing, etc.; it is no news at all, and serveth altogether for the declaration of the six commandments of the second table. Such laws and rules to live in peace, in a civil order and virtue, have also the holy fathers had from the beginning of the world written in their hearts by God himself. Now hath God also caused all to be comprehended in writing by Moses, to the intent that the world might excuse himself of ignorance." 
H. Bullinger, Antiquissima Fides etvera Religio. transl. Miles Coverdale (1488-1568) as
" The Old Faith " p.47ff. Parker Society. [1541 ] 1844.

*[Abolition of Mosaic Judicial laws].*
"...the substance of God's judicial laws is not taken away or abolished, but...the ordering and limitation of them is placed in the arbitrement of good Christian princes...."

H. Bullinger, "Decades" vol.3.pp. 280. Parker soc. 1850. See also pp 282,218,280ff.

*James Jordan
[Summary of Bucer & Bullinger].*
" 1. Both state categorically that the mosaic judicial laws were designed for ancient Israel and no longer bind modern Christian nations. 2. Both turn around and invoke the penal sanctions of the mosaic laws as if they were fully binding on modern magistrates. 3. Both hold that even though the Mosaic judicials are not binding, yet also they are not abolished or removed. 4. Both hold that the Mosaic judicials must inform the thinking of good Christian princes, who nonetheless have the right to alter them somewhat. 5. Both seem to believe that the Mosaic judicials cannot be improved upon. How are we to understand this?... The civil aspects of the unchanging moral law were phrased in case law, dealing with cases common and sometimes peculiar to the ancient, agrarian Israelite economy. Some, perhaps many, of these cases no longer exist in the modern world. Nonetheless, the basic principles contained in the case law can be and must be applied to the modern civil order. Some cases, such as murder, adultery , blasphemy, and sabbath breaking, remain the same; and thus the civil laws regarding these also remain the same from age to age... the English puritans used the term "equity" to denote this phenomenon of basic principles and common cases still being binding in the New Testament era." 
' Calvin & the Judicial law of Moses.' op cit., pp.27-28

[Edited on 7-7-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## Robin (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...... I figure the best way to refute (if such action is called for) a false teaching is to...well..._read it_ and refute it.



Well said, Jacob!!  

Robin


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> The below is taken from *Theonomy and the Westminster Confession by Martin Foulner* (also a recent acquisition)



Where did you find it, I have been looking around for it but no dice.

CT


----------



## crhoades (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Check your email/U2U


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



You can get it here at Still Waters. I've read it. I personally think his conclusions are all wrong, but it's a valuable historical reference.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> The below is taken from *Theonomy and the Westminster Confession by Martin Foulner* (also a recent acquisition)
> 
> *Bullinger's Second Helvetic Confession:
> ...



I don't want to get into another theonomy debate, but there is nothing here in Bullinger's words that is theonomic. The only thing theonomic here is James Jordan's spin on Bullinger.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 7, 2005)

I just acquired recently a 1940's copy of *Works of Martin Luther* in 6 volumes, hardback. Good condition.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I don't want to get into another theonomy debate, but there is nothing here in Bullinger's words that is theonomic. The only thing theonomic here is James Jordan's spin on Bullinger.



Ditto to the debate thing...He asked so I did a quick copy and paste.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 24, 2005)

I hinted at this in another thread but I just picked up

St Anselm, The Major Works

St Athanasius, On the Incarnation, with and introduction by CS Lewis

Thomas Kuhn, The Structure of Scientific Revolutions

Gary North, Moses & Pharoah: Dominion Religion versus Power Religion (Ok, this was five dollars and it just looked like a fun read!)

Building a Christian Worldview, ed. Hoffecker

[Edited on 7--24-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 24, 2005)

> Gary North, Moses & Pharoah: Dominion Religion versus Power Religion (Ok, this was five dollars and it just looked like a fun read!)



Whoa! I just picked that up at a used book store yesterday! 

I also bought:

- _Tactics of Christian Resistance_, by Gary North
- _Conspiracy: A Biblical View_, by Gary North
- _A Body of Divinity_, by Thomas Watson
- _The Lord's Supper_, by Thomas Watson
- _The Canons and Decrees of the Council of Trent_


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 24, 2005)

I just read the foreward and introduction to Gary North's book; good stuff. You will enjoy his Tactics of Christian Resistance. He makes a very interesting case that Francis Schaeffer had been reading Rushdoony for twenty years and refused to quote him in A Christian Manifesto.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 4, 2005)

Abebooks - Used as low as $5.00

*The Basic Ideas of Calvinism - 6th edition*
H.Henry Meeter revised by Paul A. Marshall
221 pgs. 0-0810-6269-1

*Part 1 Theological Ideas of Calvinism*
1. The Fundamental Principle
2. The Place of the Bible
3. The Place of Faith
4. The Balance of the System
5. The Main Theological Tenets
6. Common Grace
7. Human Culture

*Part 2 Political Ideas of Calvinism*
8. Politics and the Bible
9. The Origin and the Function of the State
10. The Best Form of State
11. The Form of Government
12. The Task of Government
13. The Authority of the Government
14. Civil Liberty
15. The Sovereignty of the Social Spheres
16. The Relation of Church and State
17. Internationalism in History
18. Internationalism and the United Nations
19. International Law
20. War in History
21. The Bible and War
22. The Christian and Total War
23. The Christian Citizen and War
24. Liberation Theology
25. Political Hope

Great Bibliography as well.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2005)

I just got Turretin for fourty-five dollars in perfect condition; all three volumes. I didn't get ripped off, did I?


----------



## DTK (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I just got Turretin for fourty-five dollars in perfect condition; all three volumes. I didn't get ripped off, did I?


Excellent price, you did well. My set cost more, even though it was at a good discount.

DTK


----------



## daveb (Aug 5, 2005)

Just got:

_The Family Worship Book_ - Terry Johnson
_The Economy of the Covenants_ - Witsius


----------



## crhoades (Aug 10, 2005)

Calvinism and the Political Order
George L. Hunt, Editor/John T. McNeil, Consulting Editor
216 pgs, .1965, Westminster Press
Used at Abebooks here starting at $11

Contents:
1. Calvinism and European Politics in Historical Perspective - John T. McNeill
2. John Calvin on Civil Government - John T. McNeill
3. Philip Mornay and the Huguenot Challenge to Absolutism - Paul T. Furmann
4. Samuel Rutherford: The Law and the King - J.F. Maclear
5. The Puritan Ethic and the Spirit of American Democracy - Sydney Ahlstrom
6. John Locke: Heir of Puritan Political Theorists - Winthrop Hudson
7. John Witherspoon on Church and State
8. Abraham Lincoln and Calvinism - William Wolf
9. Woodrow Wilson: Presbyterian in Government - Arthur Link
10. Our Calvinist Heritage in Church and State - George Hunt

[Edited on 8-10-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 12, 2005)

Supergeddon: A Really Big Geddon by Dr Sock and Nathan Wilson.
It was brutal! I was crying in some parts because I was laughing so hard! 

The Everlasting Man by Chesterton.

[Edited on 8--12-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 12, 2005)

Jacob,
Where did you score Turretin for that price?! I can't afford it right now but I'd buy it anyways.

My most recent acquisitions (all Banner of Truth stuff -I love those guys): 

Vol. 8 from the Works of Thomas Goodwin -Justifying Faith (it was a steal)
The 'I Wills' of the Psalms - P.B.Power
The Bruised Reed - Richard Sibbes
The Welsh Revival - Thomas Phillips
A Sure Guide to Heaven - Joseph Alleine

All for the low, low price of $20.00...at the greatest little bookstore ever (in the basement of PCPC in Dallas).


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Jacob,
> Where did you score Turretin for that price?! I can't afford it right now but I'd buy it anyways.
> 
> ...



RTS Bookstore. A pastor came in and sold his library to the bookstore.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 13, 2005)

hmmmmm...I wonder why (the pastor) was selling his library???


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 26, 2005)

I just picked up that set that JohnV has always been talking about--Great Ideas of the World (or something like that)--for $30. There are about fifty volumes in it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> hmmmmm...I wonder why (the pastor) was selling his library???



From what I understand, he was getting out of the ministry.

Anyway, more books:

1) _Beowulf_, trans. by Seamus Heaney
2) _Simple & Direct: A Rhetoric for Writers_, Jacques Barzun
3) _The Roar on the Other Side: A Guide for Student Poets_, Suzanne Clark
4) _Heroes of the City of Man_, by Peter Leithart
5) _The Principle of Protestantism_, by Philip Schaff
6) _Black and Tan: Essays and Excursions on Slavery, Culture War, and Scripture in America_, by The Dark Lord Wilson


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 5, 2005)

1 - Gospel Worship, Jeramiah Burroughs
2 - Worship of the English Puritans, Horton Davies


----------



## Myshkin (Oct 5, 2005)

Existence and Attributes of God, Stephen Charnock

Law of Perfect Freedom, Mike Horton

Where in the World is the Church?, Mike Horton

Christ the Lord, ed. Mike Horton

Pray With Your Eyes Open, Richard Pratt

Communion of Saints, ed. Philip Ryken

Give Praise to God, ed. Ryken, Ligon Duncan, Derek Thomas

All God's Children and Blue Suede Shoes, Ken Myers


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 5, 2005)

_The Puritan Family: Religion and Domestic Relations in Seventeenth-Century New England_ - Edmund S. Morgan

_The Reformation: A History_ - Diarmaid MacCulloch

_Birth Of The Church: From Jesus to Constantine, 30-312_ - Ivor J. Davidson

_City on a Hill: Reclaiming the Biblical Pattern for the Church in the 21st Century_ - Philip Graham Ryken

Just ordered from Borders/Amazon:

_Defending the Faith: J. Gresham Machen and the Crisis of Conservative Protestantism in Modern America_ - D.G. Hart

_Christianity and Liberalism_ - J. Gresham Machen

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## Don (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I just picked up that set that JohnV has always been talking about--Great Ideas of the World (or something like that)--for $30. There are about fifty volumes in it.




All for $30? Wow.

I just bought the most recent edition of the Great Books of the Western off of Ebay (they were brand new; never opened) for $750. That's about $450 less than what Britannica sells them for. 

The newer edition is 60 volumes with 517 total works, 37,000 pages, and 29 million words...


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 11, 2005)

Discussions on Church Principles, William Cunningham, brand new hardcover (out of print) for $20!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Discussions on Church Principles, William Cunningham, brand new hardcover (out of print) for $20!



Excellent!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 20, 2005)

Just received:
Reforming the Reformation: Theological Debate at the Westminster Assembly 1643-1652
A thesis submitted to the Faculty of History of the University of Cambridge in Candidacy for the degree Doctor of Philosophy, September 2004
By Chad Van Dixhoorn
Seven volumes, multiple paginations. About 3100 pages.
This work may be discussed for many years to come I suspect. Eventually Chad's full transcription of the Minutes will replace the partial one done by Mitchell and Struthers 120 years ago. 
As to contents, generally, Chad says in a letter to me, _The thesis contains my own analysis of the Assembly (volume one and part of volume two), a working bibliography of all the works by the Assembly (volume one), a recently rediscovered journal by John Lightfoot (volume two), and a draft of the minutes of the Westminster Assembly (volumes three to seven)._
UPS delivered it this afternoon; I heard a loud thud at the back door. Seven very large volumes (more like folios). 1 of 13 sets made, nice red library quality binding. Very nice!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks great Chris!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 20, 2005)

Come Out from Among Them, Anti-Nicodemite Writings of John Calvin


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 20, 2005)

Chris,

Any thought of it actually being published? I would think that every seminary library would want one.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 20, 2005)

Fred,
I know 12 sets where sent to the US, and most of those I suspect are libary purchases (and maybe Ligon Duncan as my set was shipped from First Prez Jackson MS). Chad says he will take the next three years to edit the MS of the Minutes for publication, adding editorial apparatus etc. Maybe my transcription of the Larger Catechism MSS will also make it into print. It is only a draft and someone or several someones will need to go back over it. It's in Chad's hands. All part of the Wesminster Assembly Project. 
http://www.westminsterassembly.org/


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 21, 2005)

After not making many book purchases the past few years, I've recently made quite a few at a used book store and at a discount online.

Used:

Cornelius Van Til "The Sovereignty of Grace: An Appraisal of G.C. Berkouwer's View of Dordt" 

Thomas Watson and Samuel Lee "The Bible and the Closet"

James Jordan "Through New Eyes" (stay calm....I'm not a Jordan fan, and recently posted criticism of the latest BH, but I picked this up for a few dollars) 

Franklin Sanders "Heiland" (one of Draught Horse's favorites)

Many of these weren't on my immediate wish list, but the price was too good to pass up: 

A.A. Hodge "Outlines of Theology"
Peter Jones "Spirit Wars"
J.G. Machen "Christianity and Liberalism"
Machen "Education, Christianity and the State"
Samuel Miller "Doctrinal Integrity"
J.C. Ryle "Expository Thoughts on Luke" 2 vols
Thomas Watson "Body of Divinity"
Watson "The Ten Commandments"
Richard Pratt "Every Thought Captive"
Arnold Dallimore "The Life of Edward Irving"
T. C. Johnson "Life and Letters of Benjamin Morgan Palmer"

I also finally got the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible. Once I order the Reformation Study Bible, Calvin's Institutes, Berkhof's Systematic Theology and maybe a few others (Vos, Biblical Theology perhaps), I figure I'll be set for a good while, especially since I'll probably be too busy in the next few months to read much. I think I'm going to start with a close study of the Westminster Standards before I delve into Watson, Hodge and Calvin.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 12, 2005)

My most recent aquisitions:

_The Origin of Paul's Religion_ - J. Gresham Machen

_Richard Sibbes: Puritanism and Calvinism in Late Elizabethan and Early Stuart England_ - Mark Dever

_The Puritan Experiment: New England Society from Bradford to Edwards_ - Francis J. Bremer


----------

